# Plant ID please



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,

Anyone know what this is?










If anyone can tell me where I can get one, lemme know.

-Nish


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

It's a Cane Begonia / Angel Wing Begonia.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

like my plant that much don't ya? I will post more pics when it is planted.. and when it gets a little bigger send ya a cutting...
Kristin


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

=D

tyvm

-Nish


----------

